# Import Face-Off in Houston on January 23rd!



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi, everyone. Just letting you all know about IFO. There will be drifting on the 1/2 mile oval track! 

If anyone would like to help pass out flyers, please email your name and mailing address to Cliff at [email protected]. The promoters are given a number and get *$2* for every flyer that comes in with their number on it. If 200 of your flyers come in, you’ll get $400! Spectators bring in the flyer because of the coupon. 
Here’s the flyer…


----------



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

drifter registration is now open on www.dailydrifter.com 

Also, Sai Concepts is hosting the official IFO pre-show party at club HUSH on Saturday, Jan. 22nd, the night before the show. A lot of racers from out of town will be meeting up there, so come party with us. Some of the models and midgets will be there too.  Directions to HUSH are on www.hushonline.com


----------



## lrseclipse (Nov 2, 2004)

ill be there showing...


----------



## GucciGRL (Oct 27, 2003)

Few more days! Anyone here attending the pre-party at HUSH the night before the race? If so, they’re making it 18+ that night Saturday. It’s really a 21+ club, but Hush is making an exception that night.


----------

